# Protecting DSL-2750U



## MegaMind (May 29, 2012)

Bought a Dlink 2750U router, took it to BSNL exchange to configure the router.. 
My question is how to set password for wi-fi?


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2012)

Don't know about your router. But the security option should be there under wireless section like this.
*i.imgur.com/WeNRi.jpg
Select on security you will find three type of security  1) WEP 2) WPA 3)WPA2
*i.imgur.com/Nh7tK.jpg
WP2 is most strongest password.


Create Wp2 key from here
Create WPA Key for your Wireless Network Router


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 29, 2012)

download  Dlink 2750U user manual from DLINK site or google it..  on that complete procedure is mentioned.. 

otherwise give ur id.. i will mail u


----------



## Minion (Jun 2, 2012)

You can get router console by putting some IP in browser search manual for that IP.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 2, 2012)

Minion said:


> You can get router console by putting some IP in browser search manual for that IP.



Its
192.168.1.1


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

^Its default. It can be changed also.

@MM: Enter router settings by entering default gateway IP in browser. Default is 192.168.1.1. If you don't know it, run *ipconfig /all* from *cmd*. There, check out for default gateway.

Now enter that in browser and enter the default ID/pass as written in router's manual.
Go to wireless/security tab and enter a desired pass. Keep it strong as its your only reliable weapon. Enable WPA2 / AES protection, and along enable MAC filtering if possible.
Change default gateway also plus the admin pass.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

@ Op - this should help 

WiFi Configuration and Security Settings of D Link DSL 2730 U WiFi Modem


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Its done!


----------



## samiryadav (Jun 4, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks guys.. Its done!



*img688.imageshack.us/img688/7485/80249865.jpg

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/1864/51283807.jpg


----------

